# شرارة الذئب الكوبي تصل الى العراق جنوب العراقي ينتفض بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء



## حمورابي (27 يونيو 2010)

*نعم لقد وصلت الشرارة الى العراق 





تحت شعار 

( هفي بأيدك محد يفيدك ) 


بعد ان قضى الشعب العراقي سبات طويل من الأيام الطويلة وهلم جراُ الى أن وصل الأمر  الى 

الحكومة أو ما تعرف ب الحكومة الحالية ومن فساد كبير جداً في الأدارة . نهض العراقي من سباته ِ 

ومن سكوته ِ ليحول الأمر الى أنتفاضة عارمة كما فعل أرنستو جيفارا . 

يشهد جنوب العراق مظاهرات قوية بسبب الفساد الكبير في إدراة ( الصوفيين ) الأيرانيين للعراق 

بعد أن قاموا ب أجتياح للعراق بعد أحداث 2003 وسقوط العراق في يد ألأحتلال . 

اما ألأمريكي أو الأرهابي أو ألأيراني الصفوي . 

فوقع الفقير بين مطرقة الأرهابيين وسندان الأحتلال . ولكن لا مسمتع للمنادي البائس 

ولا حل ألإ 

بالنفس والأعتماد على الذات من أجل هذا قام الشعب العراقي بأنتفاضات في جنوب العراق . 

وإن شاء الله سوف تؤدي الى رمي بعض المسؤوليين من مناصبهم وسحب المقاعد التي يلتصقون 

بها محبة بالمال وليس بأدراة الشعب . 


بغداد - العرب - AFP  
سقط 17 جريحا في صفوف الشرطة خلال تظاهرة في مدينة الناصرية الاثنين، لليوم الثاني على التوالي احتجاجا على النقص الحاد في التيار الكهربائي.
وسار مئات المتظاهرين من ساحة الحبوبي وسط الناصرية، كبرى مدن محافظة ذي قار، باتجاه مبنى مجلس المحافظة، رافعين لافتات منددة بالحكومتين المركزية والمحلية مطالبين بإقالة وزير الكهرباء كريم وحيد، وفقاً لمراسل فرانس برس.


وتخلل التظاهرة أعمال شغب عندما قام عدد من المتظاهرين برشق مبنى مجلس المحافظة بالحجارة، الأمر الذي استدعى تدخل قوات مكافحة الشغب.
وبحسب مصادر أمنية، أصيب 17 من عناصر الشرطة بجروح بينهم ضابط برتبة مقدم يعمل في حماية المحافظة ونقلوا جميعا إلى المستشفى.
واستخدمت الشرطة خراطيم المياه لتفريق المتظاهرين بعد أن وضعت حواجز وأسلاكا شائكة حول مبنى مجلس المحافظة.


وقالت المصادر إن "قوات الشرطة اعتقلت ضابطا برتبة نقيب انضم إلى المتظاهرين وحضهم على العنف".
وتوجد في محافظة ذي قار إحدى كبريات محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية في العراق. وتأتي التظاهرة ضمن سلسلة من الاحتجاجات انطلقت خلال الأيام الماضية في البصرة وبغداد ومناطق أخرى تنديدا بانقطاع الكهرباء وسط درجات حرارة عالية تجاوزت الـ50 درجة مئوية.
يُذكر أن شخصا قُتل وجرح اثنان عندما أطلقت قوات الأمن النار السبت على متظاهرين في مدينة البصرة (550 كم جنوب بغداد).
ورشق المتظاهرون الغاضبون ديوان مجلس المحافظة بالحجارة مطالبين بإقالة وزير الكهرباء ومحافظ البصرة الغنية بالنفط شلتاغ عبود.
ويعاني قطاع الكهرباء في العراق عموما فشلا في إنتاج الطاقة طوال السنوات الماضية من جرَّاء تعرض المحطات وشبكات النقل إلى أضرار كبيرة عند اجتياح العراق عام 2003، أعقبتها أعمال تخريب خلال الأعوام الماضية.


ويعتمد العراقيون، خصوصا في بغداد، على مولدات طاقة لمعالجة النقص المستمر الذي يصل إلى حوالي 18 ساعة في اليوم.
وفي كربلاء جنوب بغداد، منعت السلطات المحلية تظاهرة كانت مقررة أمس احتجاجا على نقص الكهرباء، وتوعدت السلطات في كربلاء بإطلاق النار على أية تظاهرة غير مرخصة تخرج إلى الشارع.
كما منعت السلطات المحلية تظاهرة أخرى كانت مقررة في منطقة الكرادة وسط بغداد.
وفي البصرة جنوب العراق، تجددت التظاهرات أمس الاثنين، احتجاجا على سوء الخدمات، واستمرار انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن البصرة.


وذكر مواطنون بصريون أن العشرات من المواطنين تجمعوا أمام مبنى مجلس محافظة البصرة رافعين لافتات تطالب باستقالة المحافظ شلتاغ عبود ووزير الكهرباء كريم وحيد، والعمل على تحسين أوضاع الكهرباء، بعيدا عن الشعارات السياسية.


وقال أحد المنظمين للتظاهرة التي نددت بعدم تحريك الحكومة المحلية ساكنا في ظل تواصل الرفض الشعبي لانعدام الخدمات العامة، لاسيَّما فيما يتعلق بقطاع الكهرباء: "إن استمرار صمت الحكومتين الاتحادية والمحلية إزاء عدم الاستجابة للمطالب الجماهيرية بتحسين الكهرباء دفعنا للخروج إلى الشارع مرة أخرى، لقناعة أبناء البصرة بعدم الجدية في معالجة الأزمة".
تأتي تظاهرة أمس على خلفية المظاهرات التي شهدتها البصرة يوم السبت الماضي وخلفت قتيلين و3 جرحى، من جرَّاء تعرض المتظاهرين لإطلاق نار من قبل القوات الأمنية.


المصدر *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*صلوات القديسين معاكوا في العراق اخي*​


----------



## حمورابي (13 يوليو 2010)

*شكراً 
ولكن مع الأسف كانت نزوه فقط لأن الشعب العراقي وخاصة ً في منطاق الجنوب شعب لا أعرف كيف هو 
الأن هو مشغول في أقامة مراسيم تعزية لشخص مات قبل قرون  . 
يتهافت العراقيين من مختلف المحافظات الى شمال بغداد 
لأقامة تعزية لضريح موسى الكاظم أحد الأئمة عند الشيعة . .





*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه يسبوا مشاكلهم عشان الحسين ههههههههههههه هينفعهم في ايه يعني*

*هل هو في عظمه يوحنا المعمدان مثلا؟؟*​


----------



## حمورابي (13 يوليو 2010)

بعد التغلغل الصفوي الإيراني للعراق .
 اعتقد سوف يتحول علم العراق الى هذا العلم . .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه معاك حق اخي بدل التلات نجوم يبقي كدا *

*الخوف كله من ان يعيد التاريخ نفسه و تنتهز ايران فرصه ضعف العراق ثم تحتلها بعيد الشر مره تانيه ما تنساش انه دا كان هيحصل ايام صدام ايام ما حارب ايران*

*الرب معاكم هناك *

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## MAJI (14 يوليو 2010)

القوى الشريرة التي لاتحب الشعب العراقي كثيرة
منها داخلية من الذين سحب البساط من تحتهم ،وحلفائهم
ومنها خارجية من الذين واتتهم فرصة الانتقام منه ،
وبعضهم  من يحلمون بالسيطرة عليه
كل هؤلاء لايحبون الخير للعراقيين
بل لديهم يد في الوضع الردئ للكهرباء والماء (سلاح لا يقل تأثيره عن تفجيراتهم )
ولهم اليد ايضا في عدم اعلان الحكومة الجديدة
هؤلاء هم صانعوا الحروب واعداء السلام 
شكرا على الخبر والرب يباركك


----------



## angel guard (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخونا حمورابي ع الخبر


----------



## Rosetta (16 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا يكون مع اخواننا في العراق الشقيق و يساعدهم 

شكرا على الخبر حمورابي 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## حمورابي (16 يوليو 2010)

تحية
أشكر الأحبة الذين مروا على الموضوع . 
بخصوص غزوا الأيراني للعراق فهذا أكيد لقد تم غزوا العراق بعد سقوط العراق سنة 2003 بيد الأحتلال ألأمريكي 
والارهابي والصفوي للعراق فلقد تحولت بصرة الجميلة ومحافظات أخرى الى اماكن للطم تحولت محافظات العراق أغلبها ما عدى القليل منها الى مد ايراني كبير مما أدى الى غزوا العراق نسبياً من قبل الصفويين والعملاء الأيرانيين . وهلم جراً من . من كان ولياً لهم . وبما انهُ لاتوجد حكومه . فهذا أدى الى فساد في الرئاسة العراقية


----------



## jojo_angelic (16 يوليو 2010)

نعـــــــــم هـــذا هـــو العــراااااااااااااااق الجديـــــــــــــــــــد

         عاشــت ايــدك أخــي حمورابــــــي


----------



## Alcrusader (17 يوليو 2010)

*أعداء العراق كثر... يعني أمسك الخريطة وشوف كل الدول المحيطة بالعراق لها مصالح في ما يحصل ... 
والنصيب الأكبر هو لإيران والسعودية وسورية... ولا ننسى أميركا ...

أعداء العراق يسعون إلى حرب مذهبية  كتلك التي عصفت بلبنان ... وكالعادة الذي يدفع الثمن هم الأقليات... فيقع المسيحيون بين السنة والشيعة ويكونون الخاسر الأكبر 

 الأن هي حرب البترول.. غداً حرب المياه...

الرب يحمي الجميع وكل اخوتنا في العراق *


----------



## حمورابي (17 يوليو 2010)

*إنني السندباد        ..     مزقه البحر و عـينا حـبيبتي المـيناء 
مضغ الموج مركبي   ..        وجبيني ثقبته العواصـف الهـوجاء 
إن في داخلي عصوراً من الحزن         فهـل لي إلى العـراق التجاء؟ 
وأنا العاشـق الكبير        ..         ولكـن ليس تكفي دفاتـري الزرقـاء​
مقطع من قصيدة جميلة جداً للشاعر الراحل نزار قباني تحت عنوان ( إفادة في محكمة الشعر ) *


----------

